# Help for Rodel B. Dagooc



## Dieter (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello to all.

This is an information that I got during my stay in Manila that I pass on.
It is up to ervery one of you, if you can help or not.

Rodel B. Dagooc is known to all of you who have attended some MARPPIO seminars, where he also taught. He is an outstanding Arnisador and a very nice and humble person. He does not know that I write this, but I hope it will help him.

Rodel has 4 Kids and his youngest daughter suffers severe kidney problems. It is diagnosed as end stage of kidney failure secondary to cronic glumerulnepritis. Actually she needs a kidney transplantation as soon as possible. Until the right donator is found (Rodel was ready to give her one kidney, but he has the wrong blood group), she has to go to the dyaslsis every 5 days. In the Philippines, this costs Rodel 3000 Pesos every time, which is about 60 US $.
This may not seem too much in the western world, but it is a hell of a lot of money in the Philippines - every 5 days since the last 3 or 4 years.
Rodel and his wife have sold almost everything they had already and everything he earns during his seminars oversears goes into that.

So if you want to help him, I will give his account number in the Philippines. Everything will go directly to him, I have nothing to do with this. I only try to help him with giving this information to people who like and respect him.

His account is:

*<<Account information removed by admins for security>>*

Anny help will be appreciated.

If some one of you is in medicine and want to have further information, please mail me directly under dk@abanico.de and I can send you scans of her Medicine certificate, the diagnosis and the treatment. Her medicine is Erythropoietin X # 30 (mali(?), 10.000 units). Perhaps some of you can help the medical way.

I hope, that some of you can support Rodel.

Best regards from Germany and thanks for your time


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 9, 2003)

Address

Arnis Association International Inc.
Master Rodel Dagooc
Luneta
3rd floor Quirino Grandstand
Rizal Park
Metro Manila
Philippines.


You can also contact Datu Knüttel directly for more information.


:asian:


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2003)

taken from the WMAC forum...  For those who are interested



> Hello Arnisador's.....
> I wanted to share with everyone that we raised $1400.00 today for Rodel Dagooc's family. This was better than I anticipated for such short notice. The additional good news is there are more knives and other things still to be sold including the Glock 26 handgun that was donated. It will be auctioned off next week at the Bullseye Firearms store. I would like to thank all the brothers' of the art that stepped up and made such a generous offering to one of the Modern Arnis Senior Masters and Professor Remy A. Presas' first student of the system.
> I called him tonight and of course there is a 18 hour time difference so it is early in the day there and the family was having a birthday party for Rodel's grand daughter. He made the announcement and you could hear the excitment in the background!!
> I am very proud of the World Modern Arnis Coalition members, your personal efforts were felt around the world...
> ...



Bob


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2003)

That's wonderful!


----------



## David Hoffman (May 24, 2003)

It is so encouraging to see the Modern Arnis Family joining together to help one of it's own!

Rodel Dagooc was dearly loved by Professor for his tremendous and unfailing support and loyalty. His fantastic skill and knowledge speak for themselves. When Professor and I travelled to Manila just after Marcos was ousted, Rodel never left our company and dropped all his personal business to be of assistance. The same was true on future visits in which Professor could always count on Rodel for unquestioning support and effort. We often talked of bringing Rodel to the US, something we, sadly,  somehow never accomplished. During Professor's long exile from the Philippines, many sought to fill his place and advance their own agenda. Rodel, however, remained steadfastly loyal to our Grandmaster, always placing the art and our teachers agenda first. Rodel is truly one of the historic giants of Modern Arnis and he justly deserves our support!

I think this thread proves that while many of us in the Modern Arnis family have varying affiliations and opinions, we all share something that makes us unite to help a brother in time of genuine need. Although these days, (and in the past), it always seems that with any two Modern Arnis students there where three opinions (and none in harmony), it should be noted that we all did have Professor in common. Professor Presas always sought out and cultivated the students he found to be sincere and kind. Professor always emphasised the spiritual aspects of the art and the importance of a good heart. Rodel is a shining example. Thus it comes as no surprise that I see these generous efforts of my fellows Dieter, Kelly and others, which I strongly endorse and encourage others to join in.

Professor would be proud!

Mabuhay ang Modern Arnis!


----------



## Cebu West (May 24, 2003)

It is good to see you posting here. Please continue to do so.

Sal


----------

